# About this short fight video?



## bruce544 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Hi masters, im just curious what do you think about my martial arts fight video here and i would be extremely happy if you could share and support me! 
Greetings to all Sensei and Sifus from İstanbul city...
Thank you in advance!...*
*




*


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2015)

First of all, welcome to the forum.

Second - dude, that was awesome!  Is this your first film? Did you direct it? Write it? Was that all of it, or is it part of a longer film? How many cameras did you use? How many on your crew?

How was it received in Turkey? Nice, job kid. (Are you Aziz?)


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice work man. Take it from the last scenes that you three are maybe you three are a competition team/stunt crew? 1:22 reminded of Jackie Chan. Good luck with your endeavors 

PS, shared on Facebook!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 4, 2015)

Very good visual storytelling and choreography. There were some moments where the timing of the cuts from one camera angle to the next seemed subtly off, but I'm not an expert in film editing, so I can't explain technically what the exact problem is.


----------



## bruce544 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you very much Masters! I really appreciate your comments and thoughts!

We are stunt team and i wrote, direct and edit the short movie. It made a good impact in Turkey but anyway, i decided to live in the US and therefore i live in San Francisco, USA for most of the year.

We used one camera for all the shots which is Canon 5D mark II (More techincal information can be found in the description of the video). You can see that we are using only one camera from the mirror at 2.28. I could extract or delete it but i decided show it to the audiences because people tend to believe that there were 5-6 cameras(Especially film directors in Turkey).

Please do not hesitate to contact me on facebook and again, i deeply, truly thank you for sharing and commenting! Also you can subscribe on my youtube channel for the next soon coming videos! I wish everyone have fantastic health and success in your martial arts life!
facebook.com/actionturkey
youtube.com/bruce544


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 4, 2015)

bruce544 said:


> We used one camera for all the shots


That's probably what I was picking up on the cuts. Since you were only using one camera, you had to reset positions when you switched camera angles in the middle of a fight scene. That means the performer's positions would have shifted subtly at the cut and I was subconsciously picking up on that.

Given the limitations of working with one camera, your results are all the more impressive. Excellent job!

BTW - while many of us are quite experienced in the martial arts, I doubt that most of  us would consider ourselves "masters". The rank next to our names is just a reflection of our post count on this forum.

Where do you train in San Francisco?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 4, 2015)

One small voice of dissent, here, but it would look more realistic if you used both hands, and followed through a little, to slap those kicks out of the way. You can't just stand there and play bongos.


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, man, drop the "master" stuff, "guys" is just fine.

Are you a member of the Screen Actors Guild? If not, you need to figure a way to get to L.A. and get in. Stunt work might be the easiest way. Nothing is easy there, but, hey, you got what it takes and you obviously have what's needed, experience wise.


----------

